# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  DU RODE _ Tjedan dojenja!

## tratincica

hej curke....treba predat molbu za stand do sutra. Hocemo se mi organizirat za tjedan dojenja?
ajde javljajte se hitno pliz

----------


## Asimon

Tu sam! Pomoći ću!

može li malo opširnije o čemu se točno radi?

----------


## apricot

http://www.roda.hr/vijesti.php

prouči malo ovo

----------


## apricot

krivi link, nešto ne valja.
hajde na Portalu u pretražnik upiši tjedan dojenja, pa ćeš vidjeti kako to izgleda...

----------


## enci

tu sam

----------


## Asimon

evo, malo sam prošvrljala, super tekstovi.
Ali mene je zanimalo konkretno, kako to izgleda na štandu?

----------


## apricot

joj, oprosti, ja mislila da su tamo i slike.
pa ovako: 
uredite štand prema temi ovogodišnjeg tjedna dojenja, a to je Monitoring kršenja koda 
na štandu je uvijek sav rodin edukativni materijal, od Ne! po guzi, preko dojenja do autosjedalica i prodaju se udružne majice.
Svi donesu nešto slatko (bez ovoga se ne može ni doći na štand) i onda dajete informacije o Udruzi, temi,... sve što vas pitaju.
Zato... doooobro naučite gradivo!

----------


## Mala

> Svi donesu nešto slatko (bez ovoga se ne može ni doći na štand)


obavezno

----------


## tratincica

znaci ide td u dubrovniku...Sanja sutra salje zamolbu a za ostalo se jos cujemo. Tko je zainteresiran javite mobitel na pm

----------


## -Sanja-

Ja sam poslala zahtjev gradskoj upravi.
Moj mob je 098 988 9772, pa se slobodno javite sve cure koje zele sudjelovati. Također ukoliko su nekome djeca premala ili ne mogu iz drugih razloga biti aktivnije, nema veze, javite se da se svi okupimo 07.10. na štandu.
 Možda ste vidjeli jako trudne slike Tratinčice i mene, te naše energične Slavonke Male Zane s prošle akcije u svibnju 2004. Zaista smo se dobo zabavile i učinile pravu stvar. Prošle godine smo bile na porodiljnom   :Razz:  ali ove ćemo zablistati blink blink.  :Grin: 
Ove godine već imamo i Enci i Asimon, možda nam se još netko pridruži   :Wink:

----------


## -Sanja-

Trebamo se sastati ovaj vikend da vidimo koliko nas je i što bismo mogle pripremiti.
Ja ne mogu onaj vikend 30.09 - 01.10. jer svi troje slavimo rođendane.

Stol ću ja donijet s posla. Imam hrpu balona od rođendana. 

Letke ćemo dobiti iz Zagreba.

Ja ovu subotu radim do 16.
Vi predložite termin za sastanak.
Mogli bismo u mene doma da se djeca igraju dok mi sastančimo.
Jedini problem je što sam ja u Gružu ispod magistrale, pa bi trebalo ići 3.
Nova roskasta zgrada. Stanica je odmah preko puta.
Ja mogu pokupiti nekog s djetetom jer imam sjedalicu.
Ukoliko je lakše u Gradu, može i to.

----------


## -Sanja-

Zašto se nitko nije javio   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## tratincica

sanja, ja ti pisala. javila mi se enci a sad ni od nje ni traga ni glasa. 
mozemo i kod mene sutra popodne ako ste za...javite!!!!

----------


## enci

tu sam, poslala sam sanji sms. preko vikenda niam na internetu ako bas ne moram.

----------


## tratincica

dakle, sutra u 17 ispred Orlanda...ako nam se jos tko odluci prikljucit

----------


## zanamala

da bih riječ rekla...curke oduševile ste me totalnom organizacijom....svaka vam cast  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## zanamala

baj d vej...ja cu sutra donijeti sebe i dobru volju...(i nesto slatko.....E!)

----------


## Mukica

sretno i uspjesno sutra cure
triputhura za vas  :D  :D  :D

----------


## zanamala

Mi smo svoje obavile..Ne toliko uspjesno sto se tice letaka,ali smo uspjele strancima objasniti o cemu se radi ,te prodati oko nekoliko majicica...Svidjeli su im se natpisi  :D . Na prvu su mislili da su to neki dubrovacki suveniri...

Mediji su nas blago receno ignorirali,no cast iznimkama pa tako pozdravljam tetu dopisnicu Vecernjeg lista i malu ali slatku ekipu lokalne TV postaje Dubrovnik. Prilog na istoj isao je u kronici dana  u 20,00 ....Sanja je bila mrak glasnogovornica i tijekom intervjua je ispod slike stajao broj SOS telefona za dojenje ! Odlican prilog,steta sto je ostao na lokalnoj razini.

Na zalost poslije smo shvatile da nas je pojeo Dan (ili tjedan?) borbe protiv raka dojke,obiljezavanje  Dana sjecanja na borbu protiv agresije na Dubrovnik,ostavljanje vijenaca na grobove poginulih i sjednica gradskog poglavarstva a u svezi novih akcija nase gradonacelnice i ekipe ( selidba medicinske skole ,te preseljenje vrtica u tu skolu...).Sve je to trebalo kamerama i perom popratiti,te im mi nismo bile interesantne.,unatoc velikom Sanjinom trudu u pripremi materijala.

Uglavnom...bilo nas je 5 : Tratinčica,Sanja;Asimon,Enci i moja malenkost.Imale smo predivan suncani dan,prekokrasan suncani stand,okruzen balonima i preslatkim Rodinim  majicicama . U pozadini je stajao veliki plakat SOS telefona.

Ono sto nam fali je definitivno originalni RODIN logo i boje kao sto vidim na slikama standova  u ostalim gradovima...

----------


## sis

Vidjela sam vas u subotu i pomislila kako ni pozicija nije baš bajna (iako je središte svih središta). Osim navedenih paralelnih događaja, otežavajuća je okolnost što se sve utopi u subotnjoj gužvi (pa brodovi s tisućama gosta još stižu), a na istom mjestu je se svako malo nešto događa (peticije, protesti promocije), pa ljudi to po defaultu izbjegavaju. A većina ljudi s malom djecom izbjegava Grad iz razumljivih razloga. Zar uvala ne bi bila bolje rješenje?
U svakom slučaju super vas je bilo za vidjet..  :Smile:

----------


## tratincica

sis mogla si se javit   :Razz:

----------


## zanamala

mislis? ipak se trebalo probijati kroz one silne amere,njemce,spanjolce...i ine....

----------


## -Sanja-

> sis mogla si se javit


Stvarno.
 :Razz:  

Ja sam na kraju napokon happy. Možda je tome pomogao fenomenalni članak preko cijele stranice u Dubrovačkom listu. (a i bila sam na frizuri i manikuri  :Grin:  )

Uvala je super ideja, ali je Grad ujutro frekventniji. Prošli put smo bile puno uspješnije u distribuciji letaka. Možeš misliti da nam Sis nije prišla koja zna o čemu se radi, a tek drugi. A mi smo mislile da smo simpatične i baš plišaste.

Svakako moram napisati da nam je bilo divno i da su sve cure fenomenalne. :D

----------


## sis

> Možeš misliti da nam Sis nije prišla  :D


Prišla, prišla.  :Embarassed:

----------


## -Sanja-

Ma daaaj. Trebala si se identificirati. Kako sam ja lijepo jednu super obitelj zaskočila prošle zime "oprostite jeste li Vi P..." jer sam mislila da su Puros i Bembo.
Nije bed uopće. A i mi smo ti stvarno plišasta frakcija ove militarističke udruge  :Razz:  
Ali super da si se javila jer ćemo tebe i bebacha zvati na druženje koliko god ti bilo neugudno.

----------

